# drawers



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

What is a good method of making drawers out of Baltic birch? Dovetails would look funny.

Looking for a simple, fast, strong method.

thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi SB,

Perhaps this: http://pricecutter.com/reversible-drawer-lock-and-glue-joint/p/P16-4004/
Or maybe a rabbet joint. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Baltic birch is great stuff but it's still plywood,,and the dovetail will have rip outs, just the way it's made.. 

Here's quick and easy one to make, with the router table or table saw.

==========



S Bolton said:


> What is a good method of making drawers out of Baltic birch? Dovetails would look funny.
> 
> Looking for a simple, fast, strong method.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, have you used that drawer lock bit? Strong? Simple to use?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Yes,,, ,, ,,Strong = yes ,, Simple to use = NO

A real fire wood maker,,, unless you use it all the time...and then it's still hard to setup..

========




S Bolton said:


> Bob, have you used that drawer lock bit? Strong? Simple to use?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

What type of application is this drawer going to be used for? Kitchen cabinet? Furniture? Shop cabinet?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Not furniture. Probably storage or shop cabinets.

sb


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Shopnotes Volume 3 number 18 has a jig I made to do the front joint (locked miter?) like Bj showed in his drawing. Works great. It can also be done on the TS.


----------



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi,

There is an excellent video over at wood mag about drawer construction. I used this info when I built the drawers for my last project. Works equally well on the table saw or router table.

Hope it helps.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid979295690/bclid1339078484/bctid1213841038


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

SB,

If you want Quick Easy and Strong, and not for fine furniture, I've got 2 cabinets now that have pocket holes holding the drawers together. They don't look half bad, either. You can get a starter pocket hole set-up for the same price as a lock-miter router bit.

Just a thought,


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's some pics of the jig and a drawer I made with the Shopnotes jig.
I can get a copy of the plans online if you want them. 20meg.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Steve:
If you don't want to use dove tails or finger joints, you could use biscuits to put them together. If the front of the drawer is to be 3/4" thick, you could use sliding dovetails
between the front and sides, and dato in the backs to the sides. Hope this helps.
Woodnut65


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Mike: I would like those plans. How can I get them. Interesting joint. 

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Plywood is the nasty part of this project I think,,,( " Baltic birch " ) I have not had the guts to try sliding dovetails in plywood or any type of joint that remove to much of the plywood, it likes to snap off just like MDF almost..

So maybe the best for this one is, just some glue and some brads to hold it until the glue sets up...( Shop drawers ) 

I'm not a big fan of biscuits they work well in tops and some joints but a real pain to get them dead on ( slots in the same place on both parts ) 1/16" is a big deal.
But then again I have 3 biscuits machines  go finger LOL LOL ..


==================


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=o3b69z828zc


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

The reversible drawer bit shouldn't be any more difficult to setup than a R & S set. Should it? I've been looking at these bits for quite some time just haven't order them... yet.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Mike do I have to join that gigasize thing to download? Can't seem to do it.

Thanks

sb


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't believe you do. Just enter the 3 letter code and click download.
Joining is free.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Many thanks.

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Mike:

Thanks, I got it. Very interesting.

I am wondering how you got that magazine on a file like that. I assume you didn't scan it in?

I might want to buy a few of these magazines myself. Would be interesting in knowing how you got it.

Thanks again.

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Very tricky to setup unlike the R & S bit sets,,,the hard part about the setup is you have no bearing to use to setup the fence the 2nd hard part is one of the parts needs to be fliped over or in the lock type needs to be run by the bit Vert. this is always tricky,it's so easy to lift or dip the stock to much when you pass the stock by the bit... 
I did post a jig to do this type of job but I almost use my Horz.router table to do this job....I put one bit in the standard router table and one in the Horz. router table that's made by the same company...and is matched up with the other..

See the how-to-video
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_door.html#glue_joint_anchor

The glue up bit will make of alot of fire the 1st ,2nd,3rd time you use it,,.010 is a big deal when it comes to the rev.glue up bit, if it's not setup right you will spend days sanding or planing the boards down flat to get them to match up flat...

I know I plus the T & G bit sets alot but they are so easy to use, they can be off by as much and 1/8" and all parts will line up easy..and true..just by fliping the stock over, most of the work is done by the bearing 



=========



Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> The reversible drawer bit shouldn't be any more difficult to setup than a R & S set. Should it? I've been looking at these bits for quite some time just haven't order them... yet.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

S Bolton said:


> Mike:
> 
> Thanks, I got it. Very interesting.
> 
> ...


Hi SB,

Just look up ShopNotes.com or Woodsmith.com up on the net, they are affliliated with each other.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

For shop drawers I use pocket screws. Strong as all get out and simple to use and you can't see them if done right. 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for the info. 
I'd think that using a brass bar would help with the setup. Now, I'm thinking I may hafta order me a set of those drawer bits.  But, that's gonna hafta wait awhile. As you know, too many "irons in the fire" at the moment.




bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> Very tricky to setup unlike the R & S bit sets,,,the hard part about the setup is you have no bearing to use to setup the fence the 2nd hard part is one of the parts needs to be fliped over or in the lock type needs to be run by the bit Vert. this is always tricky,it's so easy to lift or dip the stock to much when you pass the stock by the bit...
> I did post a jig to do this type of job but I almost use my Horz.router table to do this job....I put one bit in the standard router table and one in the Horz. router table that's made by the same company...and is matched up with the other..
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Ken

The brass bars don't help on this one but a brass plate will help.
I use a 1/16" x 3" x 6" plate ,, it needs to just touch the cutter on the bit and then use it to zero out the bit to the fence...it sits flat on the table top then it slides into the cutter,,,the brass bars are sometimes are hard to hold in place and lock the fence with the other hand...I also use 1/8" plastic for this job..something that will not nick the cutter or take off the fine edge..
plus it will slip under the bottom of the cutter at the fence...

============


Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I'd think that using a brass bar would help with the setup. Now, I'm thinking I may hafta order me a set of those drawer bits.  But, that's gonna hafta wait awhile. As you know, too many "irons in the fire" at the moment.


----------

